# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Bryant Park Hotel?

## Petri

It's so damn cold that we need to take a break somewhere..  Dubai was +40C in the shadow so we're opting now for New York City.

Flights are fine but I'm having trouble finding a hotel.  Has anyone been at the Bryant Park Hotel?  How was it?  We've only been in W Times Square (disappointment) and Westin Times Square (ok but very standard hotel).

----------


## JoshA

I liked the cool, stylish, monochromatic, W Times Square. We had an urban suite with nice views.

----------


## Petri

That looks quite nice, if our room had been like that I would have changed my mind ;-)  I believe our room was called "Spectacular", no idea why.  We had a view of the hotel next door, the room was reasonably small, the television was old tube, it was as cool, stylish and modern as the Westin TS, and the corridoor from the lift to the room looked like it was black and dark because it was so worn.  I couldn't believe the hotel was a few years old.

I expected much more from the touted W, especially as our other design hotel experiences in the US have failed as well (Clift in SF and Delano in Miami).  If you have ever visited St. Martin's Lane or Sanderson in London or Bulgari Resort in Milano(*, you'll know what I'm looking for.  I must say that the urban suite furniture from your picture isn't also what I'd expect..

The good(?) part is that W Times Square is full for our stay, and the other W's are mostly offering the above mentioned specatular for more than what the Bryant Park Jr Suite would cost..

*) The Bulgari Resort was a killer, my credit card is so happy that they don't have more hotels ;-)

----------


## JoshA

Another hotel that is more traditional but still very nice is the Giraffe in Union Square which is downtown and near some great restaurants and clubs. If you want a stylish hotel in midtown, the Hudson Hotel has a cool ambience.

----------


## Petri

I just booked a room at Bryant Park Hotel.  The reviews from TripAdvisor were suprisingly positive and the service has been excellent so far -- I couldn't book a room for full stay online so I booked a basic deluxe queen room for 5 nights, the cheapest I could fine.  I sent them e-mail asking if they could offer anything for the first 2 nights, or if they would like to offer "something else" for the already booked 5 nights.  Not only were they able to accomodate us for the two extra nights but we were also upgraded to Junior Suite.

Now I just need British Airways to upgrade our flights ;-)

Now we just need to figure out what to do in NYC for a week..  Any suggestions?  I know my girlfriend will take advantage of the weak dollar in the lingerie shops and I'll pay a visit to the Apple Store -- but the latter won't the take a full week.. (she has no problem spending the week as long as there's some credit left..)

----------


## JoshA

> Now we just need to figure out what to do in NYC for a week..



Only a week! 

Well, it's pretty hard to recommend for someone else, Petri, but you will not run out of things to do in New York as long as your bank account holds out. I always put theater near the top of my list for NYC. Get a copy of Time Out magazine and see what appeals to you (theater, clubs, dining, events). You can go to the Times Square TKTS booth and get half-price tickets for shows you might like to see. Here's an article  with recent information.

Museums rank high. The new MOMA (Museum of Modern Art) is superb especially if you are interested in design. The Metropolitan is one of the great museums of the world like The Louvre. There is a branch, The Cloisters, for medieval art in a beautiful, peaceful palazzo way uptown. The Guggenheim is unique in its Frank Lloyd Wright architecture. The Whitney has interesting shows. All over the city you can find niche museums like for holography, TV, etc. The SoHo galleries are great.

Of course, the dining is among the world's best but at the top levels, like Per Se and Masa in the Time Warner Center, among the priciest. However, there is great food to be had for reasonable prices all over town because of the intense competition. There are few cookie cutter restaurants that you find in other American towns. Let Time Out be your guide.

Shopping? Take a stroll down Fifth Avenue. If Bohemian suits you, go to the East Village (say 7th street and 2nd Avenue) and have some coffee and people watch. The shops there (and the West Village also) are unique to say the least.  If you haven't yet seen the city, go to the Empire State Building, Statue of Liberty, World Trade Center site, Brooklyn Bridge, Battery Park, Wall Street, Columbia University and Cathedral of St. John the Divine, etc. Go to the Opera or Symphony at Lincoln Center.

Only a week!

Lots to see and do. Enjoy!

----------


## LindaP

Petri,
    Pick up one of those srteet wise Manhattan (foldable) maps, it has the subways(which are great) and streets, sites, etc.Go to SOHO and shop the stores in between Broadway and west Broadway....theres Anthropologie, Urban Outfitters, Victorias Secret, GAP,Patagonia, and other cool less-known places.For some awesome wood-fired pizza go to Lombardi"s Pizzeria(32 Spring St).
   And of course, there's always Yankee Stadium....check out their schedule(or ask me)for when you're there, its a fun place to be!!!!
  Have a great time!!!!! Linda

----------


## julianne

Petri,
All the suggestions are good ones. You'll have an abundance of things to do depending on your interests. If you get to the Metropolitan Museum, go a couple of blocks north of it to the Neue Galerie (at 1048 Fifth Avenue - 86th Street). It is housed in a beautiful landmark building &amp; contains a wonderful collection of German &amp; Austrian art. Because it is small, you are able to see everthing on display in a few floors. There is also a charming cafe--Cafe Sabarsky which serves lunch &amp; dinner (with music on Thursday &amp; Friday). The museum is closed on Tuesday &amp; Wednesday. Although this is not a typical tourist stop, it is a quiet &amp; lovely place, especially when you want a break from the noise &amp; bustle of the city.

Also, if you enjoy parks, Central Park has much to offer. The penquins at the zoo are a favorite attraction.

Hope the weather cooperates &amp; that you have a great time.
Julie

----------


## Petri

Thanks for the suggestions, keep it coming.  Original places for lunch/dinner are always welcome, we'll probably stay away from the dress-up places.  I will also check the best burger joint thread from FlyerTalk ;-)

Seeing a baseball game is also something a friend recommended, worth a try not that I have any clue about the rules.  MOMA is also something that was relocated elsewhere on our last trip and we'll definetly go there.  ESB, Metropolitan and many of the must-see sights we've already seen in the past but may visit again.  Top of The Rock has also opened since the last visit but we won't be queueing for hours..

"Only a week!" -- yes, because you cannot beat the summer here at home!  Sun is going down at 11pm and raising at 4am so you don't really have a real night at all, the only problem right now is, and why we're taking the trip, is that the spring/summer has been a few weeks late so it's a bit chilling.  The seawater is still cold and causes the nights to drop to below +15C although the days are now going up to +20..25C.  One week away and we won't miss that much and they can heat the place up while we're gone ;-)

----------


## NYCFred

&lt;&lt;Seeing a baseball game is also something a friend recommended, worth a try not that I have any clue about the rules.&gt;&gt;

Both the Mets and the Yankees are available via public transportation, in both cases a few blocks away from your hotel.
Mets via #7 subway can pick it up at 5th and 42nd, but better to walk a block to Grand Central Station and check out the re done central hall....also, the Campbell Apt is in Grand central, great bar created out of a former pvt apt in the terminal.
Yankees? metro north train out of Grand Central, or Ferry up the east river past the UN, etc to the ballpark. Ferries are at 34th st, concierge can help.
GREAT hotel, used to be the American Thread (i think) building...kinda deco gothic, you'll see when you get there.
Free movies in Bryant Park, right across 41st st from the hotel...think Monday nites..... supposed to be a free Prince concert this coming friday...it's NYC, so you never know what's gonna happen...
if it's your first trip, BE A TOURIST. go up the empire state building, or the top of Rockefeller Center....

----------

